# What do i do?(",)



## paphioboy (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a paph angthong which has a bit of a problem... One of the new growths is sort of 'smothered' by 2 older growths, to the extent that that growth is now sort of pushed to the medium... what do i do? should i take out the whole plant, sever the new growth and pot it up seperately? please help. tq!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't think that's a good idea. Maybe if you unpot it, you could kind of nudge the new growth upward. Severing a new growth will probably result in it's demise.


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2006)

I think I know what you are talking about since my bellatulum pushes out new growths from between the older growths allot. If the older growths have already flowered I often see the plant drop some of the larger older leaves to make room for the new growth.

Sometimes the new growth breaks off from the main mass and develops its own root system to start a new colony.

Just don't water too heavily, which can cause the new growth to rot.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi!
Thanks 4 all the replies... but 2day i was so free and couldn't keep my hands off my problematic plant... So... i tried to separate the new growth, but it came off rootless...:sob: Me and my itchy hands!!!  oh well.... nevermind... btw, the angthong has not bloomed before...


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, my paph Vanada M. Pearman is doingthat right now. It sent 3 growths all in the same spot, and the one in between is covering the other two limiting their light supply. I'm thinking of planting it on a angle so all the growths get good light. Oh well the more growth, the more blooms


----------

